# Keystone Camp is looking for Paddlers!



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

keystonecamp said:


> About Keystone Camp
> About This Job
> Taking groups of 8-12 campers with one or two assisting staff members to nearby lakes and rivers for half-day and day-long paddling trips(2-4 per week).


Your PDF talks about taking the girls on half-day and day-long 'climbing' trips, but the pics show them padding. Just a heads up...


----------

